# center serving keeps working loose....



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

just replaced my center serving last week and noticed it was separating agin this morning. It always comes loose where the rope wraps around the serving.
I shoot a scott ole faithful rope release. Have tried tying it tighter but ends in the same results. Any suggestions?
Thanks John


----------



## bucknasty (Jun 18, 2004)

start from the top and work towards your lower cam. that's the correct way to apply c.s. if you're not already doing it. the other thing is certain types of serving don't hold their place as well as other types. the other thing, which i don't see anybody doing any more, including me, is serve 8-9 inches and wrap your starting tail for 4-5 inches intead of 3/4". the other thing is some material, (ts-1) won't hold serving as well as other types. what kind of tool are you using, that's the other thing.


----------



## Chief P (Dec 1, 2003)

Take your string off, put it under tension 100lbs or so and then apply Liquid Lock to the string. Then serve it (make the serving jig tight), apply Liquid Lock to the serving. Let it sit overnight. Then re-string your bow. Should work. 

Serving from the top to bottom or bottom to top. I see no difference. 

My center serving is only 3" long.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

I take my strings off (compound and recurve) and untwist them a bit before reserving. When you put the twists back in, it tightens up the serving.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*thanks for all the advice.....*

Willing to try anything at this point.
John


----------



## Chief P (Dec 1, 2003)

InKYfromSD said:


> I take my strings off (compound and recurve) and untwist them a bit before reserving. When you put the twists back in, it tightens up the serving.


Remember to serve it in the direction of the twists. Forgot that on my last post.


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

If the string is twisted counterclockwise, then serve in a clockwise direction. That way as the string tends to untwist under tension it will tighten the serving rather than loosening it. You didn't mention what kind of serving material you are using. A combination of some type of fastflight and nylon/dacron will grip and hold best. If you are using all nylon on a compound it will slip.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I do the same thing that inKYfromSD does...and I tie it tiiiiight. I'm talking I pic up a few fps with my center serving as compared to what the string manufacturer puts on. I also make a couple wraps through the string in a figure 8 between the two halfs on both the top and bottom. This helps prevent any slippage. Have never had a serving come loose and have never used liquid loc.


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

i think that when you add tension to a twisted cable, it tends to twist it more, not less.


----------



## Chief P (Dec 1, 2003)

silverback said:


> i think that when you add tension to a twisted cable, it tends to twist it more, not less.


Correct. Thats why you serve the direction of the string.


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

but regardless of what happens, the string does get smaller in diameter. So you have to put a lot of tension on the serving, so that when the string shrinks in diameter, the serving has some elastic energy, an remains tight. 

THe idea of putting the string under tension before serving it is a good idea.


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

Chief, I am agreeing with you and disagreeing with the suggestion that someone posted to wrap in the opposite direction.


----------



## bucknasty (Jun 18, 2004)

i go in the same direction also. there is a reason to start at the top when doing center and wheel serving and i'll let you think about the direction of the force opposing the serving and maybe you'll see it. and i agree, tight. too tight and it won't lay against itself coming out of the tool, just short of that though.


----------



## Chief P (Dec 1, 2003)

bucknasty said:


> i go in the same direction also. there is a reason to start at the top when doing center and wheel serving and i'll let you think about the direction of the force opposing the serving and maybe you'll see it. and i agree, tight. too tight and it won't lay against itself coming out of the tool, just short of that though.



What? The force opposing the serving is equal on either side. From top wheel to bottom wheel the force is the same along that string.

Just tell me. Remember, both ends are anchored.


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

Would it matter if you start at the top or the bottom. Wouldn't you just want to wrap in a different direction if you start at the bottom then you would if you were to start at the top.


----------



## Chief P (Dec 1, 2003)

Yeah. Look at the center inch of your center serving and tell me which way it was wrapped. (from top or bottom) Doesn't make a difference.

Bucknasty, prove me wrong.


----------



## low12 (Jan 31, 2005)

Try using .017 or .018 serving and double serve the string. Never had one come loose or seperate.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

Brownell Diamondback served on the bow setting in the press but not pressed.
Serve in the direction of the twist. Start at the top and work down. Put contact cement on the string before serving. My servings are 4" max and they do not seperate.


----------



## bucknasty (Jun 18, 2004)

hey chief, think your loop is in the exact center of your ata? nope. ever wonder why the top of your loop wears out first? there, i proved it.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

bucknasty said:


> start from the top and work towards your lower cam. that's the correct way to apply c.s. if you're not already doing it. the other thing is certain types of serving don't hold their place as well as other types. the other thing, which i don't see anybody doing any more, including me, is serve 8-9 inches and wrap your starting tail for 4-5 inches intead of 3/4". the other thing is some material, (ts-1) won't hold serving as well as other types. what kind of tool are you using, that's the other thing.


Why so long? I know that's what used to be some of us have found that 3 1/2" OR 4" is all that is needed. More center serving doesn nothing but slow the bow down unneccessarily.


----------



## bucknasty (Jun 18, 2004)

hey, bgfisher, i don't do it either, i use 4". 

and chief, another pt. - how come only your top loop knot gets real tight if the pressure is even? riddle me that.


----------



## sbninja (Nov 19, 2005)

Jabwa said:


> If the string is twisted counterclockwise, then serve in a clockwise direction. That way as the string tends to untwist under tension it will tighten the serving rather than loosening it. You didn't mention what kind of serving material you are using. A combination of some type of fastflight and nylon/dacron will grip and hold best. If you are using all nylon on a compound it will slip.


So, does this mean , don't serve in the direction of twist? 

I reserved my new VT string because of serving seperation, in direction of string twist, and my peep rotates from left to right now. when the original serving was on , the peep rotated from right to left. I also have additional (slowmotion) peep rotation after full draw. the vaportrail VTX serving seperated under my string loop only after 3weeks After calling VT they sounded like I shouldn't have removed my string loop - and the answer was get it reserved at a shop, or send it back to get reserved. I did it myself. I'm at a point where I, just want to scrap the new string a buy something else.:sad:


----------



## bucknasty (Jun 18, 2004)

let me see if i can make this understandable. if you've got the front of the bow on the floor with the string up, bottom cam closest to you, and the bow going away from you longways, most folks make strings so that if you twist the string clockwise you're adding twists. likewise if you flipped the bow around and had the top cam/idler wheel closest to you, a clockwise twist would be adding and not subtracting twists. whether you start at the top or bottom of your center serving, you want to wrap it around the string in a clockwise manner if the string is twisted clockwise. i'm not sure if i'm understanding jabwa's post, but i think he's got it completely backwards, but i may just be reading it wrong.

if i'm contradicting what i said earlier - ok - live and learn


----------



## chris dove (Feb 2, 2006)

Every serving on the string should wrap in the same direction, I always start the center serving at the bottom and go up, just like every other serving except for the cable side bottom serving for a single cam, or top cam serving for cam & 1/2 or dual, as long as the string is under tension and properly twisted and center defined there will be no peep rotation, to get no serving seperation the string/cable has to be served under tension.


----------



## Chief P (Dec 1, 2003)

bucknasty said:


> hey, bgfisher, i don't do it either, i use 4".
> 
> and chief, another pt. - how come only your top loop knot gets real tight if the pressure is even? riddle me that.


You've only proven that the loop is different. Where does the difference in serving top to bottom come into play. 

Seriously, I don't get it. Why does one way make it stronger than the other? To me it makes no differnce. I only put on about 3-4 inches. Longer is suppose to have more of a gripping area.


----------

